# Possible to do an engine swap?



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

I have a 90s craftsman 5/22 with a 5hp tecumseh engine. As we all know the 5hp engines arent the most powerful of tecumseh engines. I wonder if I can swap a 7hp or a 8hp onto a 22” snowblower. what would be stopping me? Is the belt pulley to high or low, are the bolt holes in different spots? 
thanks


----------



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

A 6.5 hp predator comes with only 90 day warranty. So better to wait until fall. $99 with coupon that comes quarterly should have the same bolt pattern. The shaft size may differ, so a sleeve adapter $10 eBay. I just did one on a toro 524 with tec 5hp engine. You may need a torch, expendable quality Allen key that will he hit repeatedly with a hammer. Loaner puller from auto parts store, impact wrench or pickle fork also loaners are available free from Autozone. I would get the pulley off first. It’s the hardest part of the project.
The 8 hp has a big jump in price.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The bolt patterns tend to be standard and many snowblower chassis will have 2 bolt patterns for different size engines. The swap to a Predator 212cc should be easy.

The shaft height above the deck may be a bit different, but that may only require a different size belt . . .often, it will be close enough to work. The thing to do is make sure about the shaft diameter and length from the crank case is going to match up to your old engine. The diameter is important to match to re-use the existing pulley, but often new pulleys are the best way to go. The length should be close, but may not be exact.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

NJ-Snow said:


> A 6.5 hp predator comes with only 90 day warranty. So better to wait until fall. $99 with coupon that comes quarterly should have the same bolt pattern. The shaft size may differ, so a sleeve adapter $10 eBay. I just did one on a toro 524 with tec 5hp engine. You may need a torch, expendable quality Allen key that will he hit repeatedly with a hammer. Loaner puller from auto parts store, impact wrench or pickle fork also loaners are available free from Autozone. I would get the pulley off first. It’s the hardest part of the project.
> The 8 hp has a big jump in price.





tpenfield said:


> The bolt patterns tend to be standard and many snowblower chassis will have 2 bolt patterns for different size engines. The swap to a Predator 212cc should be easy.
> 
> The shaft height above the deck may be a bit different, but that may only require a different size belt . . .often, it will be close enough to work. The thing to do is make sure about the shaft diameter and length from the crank case is going to match up to your old engine. The diameter is important to match to re-use the existing pulley, but often new pulleys are the best way to go. The length should be close, but may not be exact.


here in Canada, we don't have predator engines. there is another brand called powerfist but their engine quality is not the best. I meant maybe a 6, 7, or 8hp Tecumseh engine onto a 5hp Tecumseh bolt pattern/snowblower frame. would it be possible to do that?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Small engine_user said:


> here in Canada, we don't have predator engines. there is another brand called powerfist but their engine quality is not the best. I meant maybe a 6, 7, or 8hp Tecumseh engine onto a 5hp Tecumseh bolt pattern/snowblower frame. would it be possible to do that?


Nothing wrong with the powerfist engines at all. More than likely built in the same factory as the predator engines.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

7 Tecumseh would be, 8+ I don't think so.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> 7 Tecumseh would be, 8+ I don't think so.


what differences would be there with the 5hp to 7hp. I see another forum around 3 years ago saying that you can change it from 5hp to 7hp but 8+ would not be the case. just trying to confirm as a summer project since the 5hp is getting tired


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

You can do what ever you want . . . there are no rules. 8 HP is a bit overkill for a 22" machine though . . .


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

tpenfield said:


> You can do what ever you want . . . there are no rules. 8 HP is a bit overkill for a 22" machine though . . .


yeah i was thinking that. would i break something if i try to swap the 7hp? (auger gearbox, belts, transmission)


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Small engine_user said:


> here in Canada, we don't have predator engines. there is another brand called powerfist but their engine quality is not the best. I meant maybe a 6, 7, or 8hp Tecumseh engine onto a 5hp Tecumseh bolt pattern/snowblower frame. would it be possible to do that?





Can you get champions....they are good.
On some of the others..you need to research whether or not they have an aluminum bore...some cheapos do.
Also future parts...make sure you can get parts for whatever you choose.


Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The odds are that something might wear out a bit faster, but probably not break it from the extra power. these things are not designed on the hairy edge of failure.

Auger gear and belts are probably the most vulnerable to wear. transmission not so much.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

tpenfield said:


> The odds are that something might wear out a bit faster, but probably not break it from the extra power. these things are not designed on the hairy edge of failure.
> 
> Auger gear and belts are probably the most vulnerable to wear. transmission not so much.


so for the 7hp is it a simple bolt-on or would I have to modify something. if it's something small like a pulley I can do but if it's something bigger I might just stick to the 5hp with an impeller kit.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Shovel said:


> Can you get champions....they are good.
> On some of the others..you need to research whether or not they have an aluminum bore...some cheapos do.
> Also future parts...make sure you can get parts for whatever you choose.
> 
> ...


I think ill stick to Tecumseh, don't want to spend to much money if i don't have to since this is an old blower and its on its way out


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

your machine.. is it a single or double shaft engine? meaning.. are both drive and auger pulleys on the same shaft.. or is there a sepperate shaft for each pulley.. if you have a single shaft engine.. your golden.. double shaft engines means youll hafta switch stuff around in the tractor body to convert to a single shaft use.. or get a higher HP dual shaft engine to save some hassle


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Marty013 said:


> your machine.. is it a single or double shaft engine? meaning.. are both drive and auger pulleys on the same shaft.. or is there a sepperate shaft for each pulley.. if you have a single shaft engine.. your golden.. double shaft engines means youll hafta switch stuff around in the tractor body to convert to a single shaft use.. or get a higher HP dual shaft engine to save some hassle


I cant really make it out but I'm pretty sure it's a single shaft just the drive belt is behind and smaller than the auger drive right?


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Small engine_user said:


> I think ill stick to Tecumseh, don't want to spend to much money if i don't have to since this is an old blower and its on its way out


There are still news one out there...be sure you get one with the correct crankshaft for your pulleys.
As far as the other engines...deals to be had at times..at least here in the states

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

Small engine_user said:


> I have a 90s craftsman 5/22 with a 5hp tecumseh engine. As we all know the 5hp engines arent the most powerful of tecumseh engines. I wonder if I can swap a 7hp or a 8hp onto a 22” snowblower. what would be stopping me? Is the belt pulley to high or low, are the bolt holes in different spots?
> thanks


A 25+ year old snow blower? Think you are better off buying a larger new (or used) snow blower instead and keeping the old Craftman 5/22 as a backup.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

BrooklynDaddy said:


> A 25+ year old snow blower? Think you are better off buying a larger new (or used) snow blower instead and keeping the old Craftman 5/22 as a backup.


the reason I have this is that here we don't get a lot of snow and I don't have the space to store a bigger snowblower in my garage. plus it was very cheap and still runs ok. maybe later down the road when the engine finally quits i can get maybe a 24" used but i guess i can just use it until it breaks.


----------

